# View Conference Turin, Italy: recruitment Ubisoft, Pixar, Milestone, Sony, Dreamworks



## viewj (20. Oktober 2008)

Dear Friends,
   at the upcoming VIEW Conference in Torino, ITALY (Nov 11-14, 2008,
http://www.viewconference.it), recruiting is becoming a big event in the event.
A number of companies are sending their recruiters and will be interviewing
at the conference. UBISoft, Milestone, SONY Pictures Animation, PIXAR, PDI
dreamworks have confirmed their presence, and more are under discussion...
So, get your demo reel and CV and start planning a trip to Torino:
the city is charming, the food and wine are marvellous, the conference is
top quality (all in english, and free of charge... with top speakers! Take
a look at the list on our website, you'll be impressed), and you might
give a trun to your career.
   See you in at VIEW in Torino,
info@viewconference.it


----------

